# Thinking of moving to Costa Blanca



## SuDeeA (Jan 4, 2009)

My husband and I have bought a property in Quesada and we are looking to move there and live a healthier lifestyle. We are both early 50's, trying to learn the spanish language and hope to work and doing changeovers and DIY, maintainance for clients likewise renting out their properties.
Any info would be great.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SuDeeA said:


> My husband and I have bought a property in Quesada and we are looking to move there and live a healthier lifestyle. We are both early 50's, trying to learn the spanish language and hope to work and doing changeovers and DIY, maintainance for clients likewise renting out their properties.
> Any info would be great.



There probably is a very long queue for the type of work you're looking for. But, Spain is a lovely place to live. Just make sure you have an income or finances in place so that you're not relying on working. 

I hope you enjoy your new life tho and I'm sure things will pick up here eventually workwise. Spain is a wonderful place to live. beautiful scenery, beaches, relaxed attitude and of course the sunshine!!!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have lived in Torrevieja for 7 years and had a bank account in Quesada for the same time. I have also taught hundreds of people Spanish at Lo Marabú and the Country Club. I have held the ThisIsSpain Exhibitions at Quesada Gates so I know the area well 

As Jojo says EVERYBODY is trying to do the same thing. Rentals are crashing in both numbers and price but YES people are looking to rent out more to cover their mortgages because Exxxxxxxx and their agents stuffed them with 110% mortgages and a huge percentage are in negative equity now. The big change over the past 6 months has been the number of neighbours who are looking after neighbours and, in effect, bartering their services. 

You will just have to work 24/7 for peanuts to get started. If you are lucky you will survive but sadly unless you have a pension you will return. 

Os deseo mucha suerte


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As for Quesada itself, I know some people who live there and stayed with them a couple of years ago. Its ok. Very "ex-pat" with lots of ex-pat communities and things going on, maybe thats not a bad thing?? A couple of golf courses, lots of British and Irish bars, chinese and indian restaurants - when I was there, we went to a place called Shinanigans (sp), very lively, with lots going on - quiz nights, live music, karaoke, pool tables etc.

Its also not too far away from the coast - torrvieja I think??

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Totally concur with Steve. I've lived in the area for over 5 years and see people struggling to make a living; property change over/key holding services is covered by many companies so I cannot see how a good standard of income can be achieved.

Unless you have savings/income from pensions etc, I would reconsider your plans about coming over right now.


----------

